

Has anyone sold a site on Flippa? Looking to learn more. - jbrun


======
kungfuton
I've bought lots of websites from Flippa, but never sold one. Looks like too
much work for not enough money IMO.

~~~
Flippa_com
Hi @kungfuton. We just overhauled our listing process. You can create a
listing in just minutes now - <https://flippa.com/sell>

Hopefully that takes some of the work out of it for you.

